# Killer Whales spotted in the Gulf



## beacher (Dec 18, 2007)

Charterboat Capt Eddie Hall on the Shady Lady saw hundreds of Killer Whales about 90 miles south of Orange Beach. I hear that they will have video on tv-3 this evening.



The article and pictures are on www.OrangeBeach.ws.


----------



## showme parrothead (Nov 30, 2007)

HOLY KILLER WHALE BATMAN!!!!!!!!!!



That is just crazy. I wonder if they went over there limit?


----------



## beacher (Dec 18, 2007)

You'd need a big rod & reel to land one of those bad boys.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Time to get the harpoons back out and man the boats for a sleigh ride. :hungry mmmm....good, I love eating marine mammals.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

anyone know what the size and bag limit is on orcas??


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Thats one mammal I personally never want to hook. Gene


----------



## phantom (Oct 5, 2007)

you never know what you will see out there...


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Amazing! Thanks for posting.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

http://www.orangebeach.ws/2008/News/2008-12-03-Killers_in_the_Gulf_of_Mexico.html


----------



## cutbait (Oct 1, 2007)

More proof of Gore's global warming !


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

That is incredible. I would have loved to have seen those guys feeding!


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Well there you go...



...once in lifetime in the GOM... Way cool.



Now if they start taking snappers off the hook like the "baby" dolphins what you gonna do?



:clap

Stressless


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

that's pretty cool.

heaven forbid some PETA nut see's the pictures with an oil rig in the background... they'll freak out!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

maybe they will eat off some of these sharks around the reefs.


----------



## Sig (Oct 4, 2007)

A good buddy of mine has been a captain on a research vessel out of Biloxi for the past 27 years. Every year they do a whale watching trip in the Gulf. They send planes out to spot them and they find some almost every time and many times he said they have found killer whales. I just don't recall him saying they were in that close. I have a phone call in to him now and hopefully he will give me a better idea of how far out they usually run.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

90 miles....and assuming he went SW, sounds about somewhere around ram and beyond

pretty neat. that's a good boat. looks like a bunch of females from the pics. the males' dorsal fins at straight up and can reach 6 feet in length. pretty wild. females' backs resemble more like dolphins.



edit: just read the article


----------



## dbyrd2100 (Jun 21, 2008)

Must be eatin all the ladyfish and bluefish becausewe all know theres not enoughsnapper or grouper in the Gulf to satisfy an Orca Pod. Hell, maybe they'll get their allotment offish added to the"total take" aheadof the rec fisherman too.


----------



## Misn 1 (Jul 14, 2008)

I heard that Killer Whale tastes like Manatee and Flipper. And I heard that Flipper is starting to taste like Red Snapper.:nonono


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

orcas think that humans taste like seal's so be very very careful or you could move down the food chain a link!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (12/3/2008)*90 miles....and assuming he went SW, sounds about somewhere around ram and beyond
> pretty neat. that's a good boat. looks like a bunch of females from the pics. the males' dorsal fins at straight up and can reach 6 feet in length. pretty wild. females' backs resemble more like dolphins.
> 
> edit: just read the article


The article may have said 90 miles but they were at horn mt. which is about 112 from perdido pass.


----------



## patriot10 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Awesome video I just hope Jaws aint spotted no time soon........*


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm sure there are some whites in the gulf but they are very uncommon. If they exist with any regularity they probably remain for the most partfairly deep in the colder waters beneath the thermocline.


----------



## Weaver Brown (Jun 26, 2008)

New respect for the Eskimoes that harpoon those babies from a kayak


----------



## masher (Oct 30, 2007)

That's awesome. I don't think the middle two pics are Orcas though. Just an observation. Maybe they are though. I'm not an Orca-ologist as my friend Chad would say. I bet they did shut the tunas down.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

This story wasjust told on WEAR-3 6:00 news, Cool Video!


----------



## masher (Oct 30, 2007)

I say we go to the South Pole and get some penguins. We can put them in a neat little row like a daisey chain and drag them off the starboard cleat. We can save a little one to use for bait when Shamu comes up on the teaser. Just drop him back with an 11/0 Jobu bridled to his head and hold on. I don't think we can get in trouble using a J hook beacause the NMFS doesn't govern Orcas.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

They have always been out there. Just more people out there to catch a look. During the winter while stone crab'n we would see them. If there is a food source they will come.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Their looking for Shamoo.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

It was Horn Mountain , and I was told at work last night the Orcas were Herding Tuna , what a sight that would have been !! :clap ... they DO come into the Gulf more frequently than you would think ... I remember the Billfish Tournament a few years ago where someone video taped a smaller Pod during warmer months , pretty neat :letsparty


----------



## truklodyte (Oct 18, 2008)

Well local sharks beware . Your are now on notice Killer whales favorite food is Shark.Attention surfers you are not on the menu anymore. But on the other hand Dolphin is also on the menu as well Look Out Flipper.

I grew up in the northern waters . There is also known as a false killer whale as well . Its a north atlantic porpose looks like a killer whale with similar markings but only get as big as a dolphin.

I wouldn't want a Nantucket slay ride from one of them ,because when they get pissed bend over and put your head between your legs and kiss your #$$ goodbye.Don't piss off a killer whale they will make Jaws run.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Anyone else been out to the Rigs near Horn Mountain ?? ... Petronis , Beercan ?? ... surely they haven't left the Gulf , with ALL the Tuna over there off of Venice :takephoto ... I'm curious as to what else is in the Gulf now , feeding on the millions of Tuna over there ... Great Whites ?? :doh


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

SOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ??? :doh


----------



## Bryan Bennett (Dec 29, 2007)

The presence of killer whales in the Gulf is surely an eye-opening occurrence, but it happens more frequently than most people think. I remember back in the mid-90's, a fairly famous captain named Dan Negus (of the m/v Island Girl) saw some offshore of Orange Beach. I also think Captain Neil Trimble of the m/v We'll See saw some. I was surprised as could be to see a very large sperm whale down around Tuna Mountain while fishing with my friend Rookie back around 2000. The water was flat calm and it hung around the boat for a long time; we could even seeits teeth in the clear water when it rolled up on its side. Whales are warm-blooded creatures and can pretty much go where they want to; they have incredible means of communication which we don't fully understand. They can and will locate sources of food world-wide. As for white sharks, my buddy Clip Hopkins was deck-handing for Captain Harold McMillan on the Recent Release during Isle of Capri tourney a few years back. I was on the bridge of another vessel and heard Harold come unglued on the radio because he had seen a great white--a BIG one. Clip said they were trolling a weedline and saw a giant pool of blood where something big had just gotten eaten; they trolled on down and saw the culprit, a 15-or-so foot great white just milling around the rip. There ain't no fences out there, as a friend of mine used to say.


----------



## Too Far From The Fishing (Dec 11, 2008)

Killer whales have been in the Gulf for quite a while. Probably 6 years ago, I was fishing with John Holley on the X-Rayted during the Mobile Big Game Memorial Fishing Tournament and we saw a pod of approximately 15. We rode with them for well over 15 minutes.... even watched a mother and calf interact by bumping their heads and backs together (mother on bottom, baby on top) - supposedly behavior that had never been witnessed in the wild before. I contacted Sea World at the time to document our sighting, and I recall being told at the time that there were at least two separate pods that lived in the Gulf. Still, to see 4 separate pods herding tuna -- what an incredible experience!!!!!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Bryan Bennett (12/10/2008)*and saw a giant pool of blood where something big had just gotten eaten;


i wonder what?


----------

